# neuvosto



## Gavril

Sopiiko _neuvosto-_sana alla olevaan yhteyteen, vaikka kyse ei olisi Neuvostoliiton eikä Nyky-Venäjän kaupungista?_

Paitsi Pormestari, kaupungin asiat päättää yhdeksän (asukkaiden valitseman) miehen neuvosto.

_Sopisiko tähän myös _valtuusto_-sana, vai tarkoittaisiko se jotakin ihan muuta?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Sekä _neuvosto_ että _valtuusto_ ovat hyvää suomea virkkeessäsi. _Valtuusto_ tuo ainakin minulle mieleen jonkinlaisella demokraattisella menettelyllä valitun ryhmän. _Pormestari_-sanaa ei pidä kirjoittaa isolla kirjaimella keskellä virkettä. (Itse kirjoittaisin myös mieluummin _*n*yky-Venäjä_ kuin _*N*yky-Venäjä_, koska kysymyksessä ei ole virallinen eikä edes epävirallinen alue. Kielimiehet kommentoinevat myöhemmin.)

En sano, että _paitsi_ on väärin virkkeessäsi, mutta omissa korvissani luontevampaa olisi sanoa: _Pormestarin lisäksi/ohella kaupungin asioista päättää asukkaiden valitsema yhdeksän_ _hengen valtuusto._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Sekä _neuvosto_ että _valtuusto_ ovat hyvää suomea virkkeessäsi. _Valtuusto_ tuo ainakin minulle mieleen jonkinlaisella demokraattisella menettelyllä valitun ryhmän.



Sopiiko _neuvosto_kin demokraattisella menettelyllä valittuun ryhmään? Onkohan _neuvosto _jäänyt (jokseenkin) pois käytöstä Neuvostoliiton mielleyhytmän takia?



> _Pormestari_-sanaa ei pidä kirjoittaa isolla kirjaimella keskellä virkettä.



Kiitos -- isolla alkukirjaimella kirjoittaminen on syvään juurtunut tapa meihin englanninpuhujiin. Yritän vielä päästä siitä eroon!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Sopiiko _neuvosto_kin demokraattisella menettelyllä valittuun ryhmään? Onkohan _neuvosto _jäänyt (jokseenkin) pois käytöstä Neuvostoliiton mielleyhytmän takia?


Mikäpä estäisi valitsemasta neuvostoakin vaikka kansanvaalilla. Esimerkiksi kunnissa on kuitenkin vaaleilla valittu *valtuusto* päättämässä kuntalaisten asioista. En usko, että neuvostolla ja Neuvostoliitolla olisi sen kummempaa tekemistä keskenään. Ainakaan itselleni ei neuvosto tuota mitään mielleyhtymiä Neuvostoliiton kanssa.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Mikäpä estäisi valitsemasta neuvostoakin vaikka kansanvaalilla. Esimerkiksi kunnissa on kuitenkin vaaleilla valittu *valtuusto* päättämässä kuntalaisten asioista. En usko, että neuvostolla ja Neuvostoliitolla olisi sen kummempaa tekemistä keskenään. Ainakaan itselleni ei neuvosto tuota mitään mielleyhtymiä Neuvostoliiton kanssa.



_mikäpä = ei mitään_?

Taas kysymys: vaikka _valtuusto _olisi _neuvostoa _virallisempi sana Suomessa, voiko valtuustoa sanoa arkikielisesti neuvostoksi, tai ymmärrettäisiinkö _neuvoston_ tarkoittavan eri asiaa?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Mikäpä estäisi... = Ei kai mikään estäisi..._ / _Olisi kai aivan mahdollista..._

Kysymys ei liene erosta sanojen virallisuusasteessa. Ei kunnanvaltuustoa ainakaan pidä kutsua kunnanneuvostoksi. Sana on yksinkertaisesti väärä tähän yhteyteen. Yksi varsin tunnettu neuvosto on Julkisen sanan neuvosto. Se on "tiedotusvälineiden kustantajien ja toimittajien perustama itsesäätelyelin, joka tulkitsee hyvää journalistista tapaa ja puolustaa sananvapautta", kuten Googlen sivuilla ilmoitetaan. Se jakaa *neuvoja*. Kansa ei valitse sen jäseniä.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Mikäpä estäisi... = Ei kai mikään estäisi..._ / _Olisi kai aivan mahdollista..._
> 
> Kysymys ei liene erosta sanojen virallisuusasteessa. Ei kunnanvaltuustoa ainakaan pidä kutsua kunnanneuvostoksi. Sana on yksinkertaisesti väärä tähän yhteyteen. Yksi varsin tunnettu neuvosto on Julkisen sanan neuvosto. Se on "tiedotusvälineiden kustantajien ja toimittajien perustama itsesäätelyelin, joka tulkitsee hyvää journalistista tapaa ja puolustaa sananvapautta", kuten Googlen sivuilla ilmoitetaan. Se jakaa *neuvoja*. Kansa ei valitse sen jäseniä.



Miten siis erottuvat valtuusto ja neuvosto toisistaan? Jos neuvoston pääpiirre on, että se koostuu neuvonantajista, mitä valtuuston pääpiirre on?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jokin ryhmä on valtuuttanut valtuuston edustamaan itseään.


----------

